# Refinishing badges



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

I need to refinish the badges on my 84 GTI. Any info/experience would be helpful. ie colors originally used. TIA :beer:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I think someone used silver foil and a heat gun here before, and had good results.

I actually went at mine with Testors silver model paint, a small brush and a steady hand. They came out fantastic.


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

Maggiolone said:


> I think someone used silver foil and a heat gun here before, and had good results.
> 
> I actually went at mine with Testors silver model paint, a small brush and a steady hand. They came out fantastic.



Thanks.:beer:

I need to take my badge to the model shop to try to match the GTI red.


----------



## tysher (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't know if this would be helpful info, but thought I'd chime in- Just got done painting some badges for my Rocco, black background w/ white raised lettering. Used spray to paint the entire emblem white, then black acrylic to paint the background and spaces between the letters, using a wet towel to wipe the black off the letters before it dried. Kind of an experiment, but they turned out well I think


----------

